# Weird ferry prices



## Bryanor (May 9, 2005)

I booked a crossing to Ireland on the HSS from Holyhead through the Camping & Caravanning Club for £346. Some weeks later I phoned them to add an extra adult. After being kept on hold for 10 minutes, I was informed that the fare was now £268!!! A nice refund is on its way.

The moral of the story? I have no idea!


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

welcome byranor.

perhaps the moral is 'treat customers honestly and they will tell their friends' 
do you think it might catch on ?? 8O 


8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Bryanor,

That makes a refreshing change!

Well done the Camping & Caravanning Club.

pete.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Twooks, about time some Company's realised this!! :wink:


----------

